# Peglegs



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

If anyone is interested, we'll be out there (my wife and I). Come hang out if ya can! 



:toast


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

You better get there EARLY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

Good point....It will probably be crowded. I think we'll go to "Goat Lips" instead.

:toast


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

How is the Goat Lips? have heard of it and seen it, just never been there.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Where is "Goat Lips"? Is it near "Camel Toes"????


----------



## wmcoman (Nov 1, 2008)

NO its north of CAMEL TOES!!!


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL... Goat Lips is on Copter..... I've always gotten great food there.


----------

